# Hey Gang ... Super Neat Movie to checkout!



## N2TORTS (May 4, 2010)

Hi gang, 
By chance on a Sunday trip to Sams Club..... Staring at the "video/movie section, somthing caught my eye.On the cover of one of the movies was a Diamondback Turt..and I picked it up to read... 
* A Documentary * 
" This is a story of a Man who lives in NY in a loft with over 1,000 exotics torts and turtles,....
I purchased it in a heartbeat... and to be honest it was a truley amazing story and very heartfelt, I think you all would agree. I truley recommend it for all us turtle and tort people. The Tittle is :
"The Chances Of The World Changing"
by Docurama Films
Starring Richard Ogust

Just thought Id share ...
~JD 
Also Josh .... would be cool if somehow I could DL the movie and share with everyone ... its 2 hours! ..any ideas?


----------



## terracolson (May 4, 2010)

if there is a way you could rip it, then if its not to big use a free file sharing program..

or if any one has one?

but its not super easy, its a head ache if you dont already know what your doing


----------



## N2TORTS (May 4, 2010)

I have no clue .... I just got a Movie Burner thing for X mas .. its still sitting next to me in the BOX! ( ha ha ) ...
I know Torts and plants ... NOT PC' Software...... !...


----------



## Meg90 (May 4, 2010)

I am pretty sure I've seen this----was he the guy in an loft in New York?


----------



## N2TORTS (May 4, 2010)

yea..... wasnt it a pretty amazing story?


----------



## Meg90 (May 4, 2010)

Sad how it ended though---I admired him for his dedication! I saw it on Netflix. Its great to get the title again, I couldn't find it after I removed it from my queue.


----------



## N2TORTS (May 4, 2010)

Meg90 said:


> Sad how it ended though---I admired him for his dedication! I saw it on Netflix. Its great to get the title again, I couldn't find it after I removed it from my queue.



Maybe when I can Hook this burner thingy up .. I could make copies and send out to those who would like one. I have never seen the flick anywhere else... and it was sort of a " Karma ~sign" I even saw it ... And it was Awesome ! Even a little Tear jeker...now and then ..... and even Scary~ .. " it reminds me of me!" ... 

JD~


----------



## elvis (May 4, 2010)

Thank you JD .."that's also my sons name" . I have a netflix acct and will look for it tonight and order it. I've never heard of this documentary. It sounds extremely heart warming. Something to look forward to : )


----------



## tortoiseguy65 (May 5, 2010)

Cool! Just added it to my Netflix Que.


----------



## Shelly (May 5, 2010)

Trailer


----------



## Isa (May 5, 2010)

I would love to see this movie!!!! I think this guy is amazing!


----------



## TurtleFilm (May 5, 2010)

Hi all.
I directed the film you're chatting about, The Chances of the World Changing.
I have a google alert on it, meaning I receive any posts, reviews, etc about it.
Today I was alerted to your forum/thread.
Thanks for the nice comments and the interest.
Unfortunately, the thread veered towards the ripping/burning/downloading of the film.
Of course we all know this is illegal. As illegal as pulling endangered turtles from the wild -- the very issue the film is trying to raise awareness about.

So I'm writing to ask you all, my fellow turtle-lovers, to respect the livelihoods of artists trying to tell stories about turtles. Sales of dvds of "The Chances" allows me to make other films. I'm currently in development with another film about the wildlife trade.

So please don't condemn the illegal trade of wildlife only to indulge in the illegal trade of films about wildlife. Thanks.

The film is for sale at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000S0GYNY/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
and rent-able from Netflix.

Thanks again.
Best to you all,
Eric


----------



## Yvonne G (May 5, 2010)

Hi Eric:

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 5, 2010)

Cool. I was going to order it on Netflix but the link above took me to Amazon, where the film, still factory sealed, is only $15 with shipping and handling. That's cheap, and I am excited to see another tortoise documentary. 

Now I can write a review and add it to JD's...only mine will probably be a lot more wordy.


----------



## t_mclellan (May 5, 2010)

"The Chances of the World Changing."
I see more than a few sales on the way!
Me for 1. 
I saw a few of Anson Wong's crates in the trailer!


----------



## jackiedots (May 5, 2010)

Shelly said:


> Trailer



Thanks for that Shelly. I went online today looking for the DVD but the only ones I could find were in USA. I am in the UK. Would definately like to get a box of tissues and watch that film at some time.


----------



## N2TORTS (May 5, 2010)

TurtleFilm said:


> Hi all.
> I directed the film you're chatting about, The Chances of the World Changing.
> I have a google alert on it, meaning I receive any posts, reviews, etc about it.
> Today I was alerted to your forum/thread.
> ...



SO ERIC ........ Since your movie is such a rare jewel .... and no one has ever herd of it ... untill now .. " I" ... exposed it! .... Forget about burned copies .... " Wheres MY KICKBACK?" Now that Ive increased your sales!
JD~


----------



## Shelly (May 5, 2010)

There is a similar movie about parrots. It is excellent. The Wild Parrots of telegraph Hill.
The soundtrack was written and performed by my late friend, Chris Michie, best known for his work with Van Morrison.


----------



## terryo (May 5, 2010)

I'm sure this documentary was on cable. Or maybe it was a show about this film. I saw it on cable, and was kind of upset about the ending too. He had so many turtles cramed into little boxes on shelves all over the place. It was very sad to watch.


----------



## N2TORTS (May 5, 2010)

terryo said:


> I'm sure this documentary was on cable. Or maybe it was a show about this film. I saw it on cable, and was kind of upset about the ending too. He had so many turtles cramed into little boxes on shelves all over the place. It was very sad to watch.



you didnt see all the movie then ..... His dreamed failed for lots of reasons .. but in the end he gave his most prized animals to other caring breeders, museums , schools and such alike .. ALL for FREE!
anyhow .. was a great flick and some great footage on torts ... 

JD~


----------

